# Back Sweeten Skeeter Pee



## rosa6329 (Jan 31, 2012)

I know there is a section in this forum for skeeter pee but I found that I get much more feedback in this section. My skeeter pee is coming up to the two week mark when I added the rest of the ingredients and the clearing agents. According to the recipe for back sweeten it says "add 6 cups sugar, and stir to dissolve. Wait two weeks to be sure no new fermentation begins and bottle." Will this make it cloudy?


----------



## Arne (Feb 1, 2012)

Make sure the s.p. is stabalized before adding sugar. Add the sugar as simple sugar, mix 1 cup of water to 2 cups sugar. You can use wine instead of water. I ususally just use water. Warm it up on low heat til the sugar dissolves. It should turn clear, then let it cool and add it to the s.p. It should not cloud it up if it is added clear. If you get it too hot, it will turn cloudy and stay cloudy, but if you bring it up slowly, it turns from cloudy to clear. Hope this helps, Arne.


----------



## rosa6329 (Feb 1, 2012)

Arne said:


> Make sure the s.p. is stabalized before adding sugar. Add the sugar as simple sugar, mix 1 cup of water to 2 cups sugar. You can use wine instead of water. I ususally just use water. Warm it up on low heat til the sugar dissolves. It should turn clear, then let it cool and add it to the s.p. It should not cloud it up if it is added clear. If you get it too hot, it will turn cloudy and stay cloudy, but if you bring it up slowly, it turns from cloudy to clear. Hope this helps, Arne.



The SP should be stabilized. It has been sitting in the carboy since the 1/17. Thats when I added kmeta and the clearing agents in it. Do you think its been long enough where I can back sweeten it?


----------



## Arne (Feb 2, 2012)

You added the kmeta, did you add sorbate too?? The kmeta stuns the yeast, the sorbate stops it from reproducing. Sorbate it, backsweeten, let it sit in the carboy for a while, like at least a couple of weeks to be sure it doesn't start a referment. Then taste some, and you can get it bottled. Let it sit in the bottles and the taste improves after a couple of months. Ought to be a fine summer drink. Arne.


----------



## rosa6329 (Feb 2, 2012)

So I jumped ahead in the skeeter pee recipe by accident. Before I back sweeten I checked the SG to make sure the fermentation has stopped. It still showed .998 for 2 weeks. I back sweeten it and I bottled it. I doubt that it will re-ferment. Whats the chances it refermenting?


----------



## cpfan (Feb 2, 2012)

Rosa,,,as Arne asked. Did you add potassium sorbate and K-meta?

If not, keep those bottles cold, drink soon, and be careful handling them.

Steve


----------



## rosa6329 (Feb 2, 2012)

cpfan said:


> Rosa,,,as Arne asked. Did you add potassium sorbate and K-meta?
> 
> If not, keep those bottles cold, drink soon, and be careful handling them.
> 
> Steve



Sorry I didnt see his response. Yes I added Add 1/2 tsp Kmeta, 2 1/2 tsp sorbate and a 2part clearing agent. I should be good right?


----------



## rosa6329 (Feb 2, 2012)

Also if my Starting SG was 1.085 and it fermented dry to .998 whats my alcohol content? 11.5%?


----------



## Flem (Feb 2, 2012)

That is correct!

1.085 - .998 X 133 = 11.57


----------



## rosa6329 (Feb 2, 2012)

Flem said:


> That is correct!
> 
> 1.085 - .998 X 133 = 11.57



I wish it was stronger. But I am happy that I found a perfect sg when I backsweeten it cause it taste amazing.


----------



## rosa6329 (Feb 2, 2012)

also, how can I store these growlers filled with pee? Can I just leave them in a box in my room. Does it have to be cool temp?


----------



## Arne (Feb 3, 2012)

Store them in a reasonably cool room. If the whole house is at the same temp. guess you will just have to pick a spot to keep them. My basement gets pretty cold in the winter and warms up in the summer, but that is where I have to keep my supply. Seems to work. Arne.


----------



## rosa6329 (Feb 3, 2012)

Arne said:


> Store them in a reasonably cool room. If the whole house is at the same temp. guess you will just have to pick a spot to keep them. My basement gets pretty cold in the winter and warms up in the summer, but that is where I have to keep my supply. Seems to work. Arne.



Whats the shelf life? Also when I opened a bottle it seems like it was slightly under pressure. Is that okay? Is that normal?


----------



## Arne (Feb 3, 2012)

rosa6329 said:


> Whats the shelf life? Also when I opened a bottle it seems like it was slightly under pressure. Is that okay? Is that normal?



I really don't know the shelf life. Seems to disappear pretty fast, tho. If you have pressure in your bottles, either it is ot degassed enough or you are refermenting in the bottle. I would keep an eye on them and try not to let them get too hot. Have had corks blow before, not a nice cleanup, and dangerous too. If It is only a little co2, you will probably be allright. You can either drink it with the little bit of fizz or decant it for a little while and it should go flat. Arne.


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Feb 7, 2012)

Rosa, I see you mentioned that you'd like a bit higher alcohol content in your next batch and that your current batch tastes good. A higher alcohol content will give it more "kick" but it'll also likely have an effect on the flavor. I find that keeping the alcohol lower makes the drink more enjoyable and people tend to drink if faster that way.... so in the long run, they probably get "more looped" on the lower alcohol stuff than if I pushed the levels up.


----------

